# Queen withdraws from Canadian military tattoo in row over staircase



## MARS (29 Mar 2010)

From The Times of London



> A row over a staircase has led to the Queen withdrawing from an appearance at the Royal Nova Scotia International Tattoo during her forthcoming visit to Canada.
> 
> The tattoo would seem to be an ideal event to be graced by Her Majesty. It was a favourite of the late Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother, who opened the original one in 1979, and gained its royal title in honour of the Queen’s 80th birthday in 2006.
> 
> ...



More at the  link


----------



## SevenSixTwo (29 Mar 2010)

I am sure the Canadian government can spend a few million billion on a disability chair to lead to the podium. 

After all we do "love" to spend money on royal family visits.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I am sure the Canadian government can spend a few million billion on a disability chair to lead to the podium.


And I am sure the Queen doesn't need a disability chair.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (29 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And I am sure the Queen doesn't need a disability chair.



The chair isn't for the Queen. I agree with people in saying that the Queen is fit. It's just so those people will stop worrying and the Queen can actually attend the 100th Anniversary of the Canadian Navy. 

...then again the chair could make the Queen look bad .


----------



## RangerRay (30 Mar 2010)

Someone should lose their job over this...


----------



## captloadie (30 Mar 2010)

I would imagine that on her visit she will manage to regally get up and down the aircraft stairs at all her stops, so why is the Tattoo raising such a fuss. It's not like she's climbing up the CN tower.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> I would imagine that on her visit she will manage to regally get up and down the aircraft stairs at all her stops, so why is the Tattoo raising such a fuss. It's not like she's climbing up the CN tower.



It was caused by a bunch of self important yobs, trying to throw their weight around, and not fathoming the meaning of the word compromise. I'm imagining the Queen was not even consulted and knew nothing about it, before it hit the news. Two groups of 'I'm in charge' assholes, neither of which has the conflict resolution skills of a third grader.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Mar 2010)

I think the Queen is pretty spry for her young age, just like her mom before her.  If the Queen Mom could climb the steps and/or get into the elevator and take her up to that level, then the Queen will just to spite people.  
Let the Queen's Office decide, not some yahoo who thinks he knows what the Queen wants.


iper:


----------

